# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  1800 Graft Hairline repair - Dr Feller patient

## Spex

This French patient "Frenchguy" came to Feller Medical for a repair session. We dense packed his hairline with 1800 grafts to help bulk up and refine his hairline. Here are the patients results 18 months on.

----------


## Spex



----------


## Spex



----------


## TeeJay73

WOW!  Doctor Feller --- this guy looks incredible!

----------

